# Amusing Moments in Videogaming



## Fernin (Mar 28, 2013)

Every now and then, there's something in a game totally unrelated to what's actually happening and is largely just there for the chuckles. I recently stumbled across this one earlier today after I downloaded the Leviathan DLC for ME3. And it got me curious, what're you're favorite, random funny moments, references, or events developers sneak into games?

In ME3 you can get a Husk Head on a platter during the Leviathan DLC. It's daily activities seem to include contemplation of the meaning of life, biting James, screaming at Commander Shepard, making the implications of the Synthesis Ending very unpleasant (as hucks get their minds back), and scaring the shit out of your, up to this date, largely unmolested space hamster....
[yt]Q6OWKcZXcEc[/yt]


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting Mr. Toots after completing Red Faction: Armageddon.


----------



## veeno (Mar 28, 2013)

Snake sleeping is mgs 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2013)

Borderlands 2 is FILLED with them.
If you don't get to close, you can hear the bandit psychos recite Hamlet in Borderlands 2.
I found a unique machine pistol called Gwen's Head in a cardboard box. Upon opening, Handsome Jack comes over the ECHO with some "AAAwwwwWWwwW What's in the booox?!?!"

In the Torgue DLC, this exchange KILLED me:
Mr. Torgue: Nothing can stand between our Vault Hunter and his/her goal at the Forge!!! (or something like that)
Hyperion Security Protocol: Door locked
Mr. Torgue: *PLOT TWIST!!!

*And just the chubby enemies. I was farming Vermivorous and a Chubby varkid spawned. He was so fat and sluggish. You could just hear him wheezing. xD


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2013)

*[3:49]*

[video=youtube;xCuTQ0pVQQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xCuTQ0pVQQQ#t=228s[/video]


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 28, 2013)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift has "Gag Reels" displayed when a player takes a certain path in the story. There are a few moment like this in Tales of Graces f as well.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *[3:49]*
> 
> [video=youtube;xCuTQ0pVQQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xCuTQ0pVQQQ#t=228s[/video]


Heh, I remember that room.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 29, 2013)

Hearing assorted grunts from several enemies in the walls somewhere in Serious Sam: The Second Encounter...

Finally finding the secret room you are revealed three enemies sitting around playing poker. 

Using a phone booth to call yourself in the future...

Then later on in the game, answering a phone call in a phone booth and having the same conversation with yourself.

Serious Sam is filled with all sorts of moments like these.

Also, anything said by Sheogorath ever.


----------



## Seas (Mar 29, 2013)

Most of the time playing cRPG mod for Warband.

[video=youtube;45eU2xcYmwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45eU2xcYmwg[/video]

It's full of funny glitches and exploits like that. 
And the character voice pack is the most hilarious one of all games I've played.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 29, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening has sooo many.

Virion: ...Will you marry me?
Sully: What? Oh. I get it. This is a joke. And when I put my boot through your face is the punchline.

And Sully actually does it. XD 


When Chrom recruits Cynthia (When she's his daughter), the reactions are hilarious. Chrom goes "..oh for the love of-how many kids from the future are going to come to visit me?!" and Cynthia asks him to call her Pega-Pony-Princess. Chrom just says "...please tell me I don't actually say that." 


Also, Lucina and her siblings supports. XDD First they run to her because there's a giant bug chasing them and suggests using the Falchion to kill it. Then they have to get Chrom to do it for them cause they're too afraid. And in their second support... Lucina's sibling was using the Falchion as a fruit-cutter. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ZSFoFiytU


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D had the best easter eggs.

[video=youtube;-zLLt0qHsao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zLLt0qHsao[/video]


----------



## Kaedal (Mar 29, 2013)

Basically anything said by Alistair in Dragon Age: Origins has me smiling, but especially this possible exchange(courtesy of the DA:O wiki because my memory is not _that_ great)

*Alistair*: "I've got this nefarious plan to go around to  each of them, and secretly tell them all the nasty things you said. That  way they'll mutiny, and I shall become the group leader!" _(evil laugh)_ *
Warden*: "If you want to lead, all you have to do is ask." *
Alistair*: "What? Lead? Me? No, no, no. No leading. Bad  things happen when I lead. We get lost, people die, and the next thing  you know I'm stranded somewhere without any pants." 

Usually, the additions made by the "Wild Wasteland" perk in the Fallout series are fairly amusing too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hearing assorted grunts from several enemies in the walls somewhere in Serious Sam: The Second Encounter...
> 
> Finally finding the secret room you are revealed three enemies sitting around playing poker.
> 
> ...



Sheogorath was one eccentric individual. I loved that damn DLC.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 29, 2013)

Sanity effects in "Eternal Darkness".
The "castle is really a lake" glitch in Ocarina of Time.
The "Missingno" glitch in the original Pokemon which would give you as many Master Balls and Rare Candies as you needed to beat the game.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 29, 2013)

Kaedal said:


> Basically anything said by Alistair in Dragon Age: Origins has me smiling, but especially this possible exchange(courtesy of the DA:O wiki because my memory is not _that_ great)
> 
> *Alistair*: "I've got this nefarious plan to go around to  each of them, and secretly tell them all the nasty things you said. That  way they'll mutiny, and I shall become the group leader!" _(evil laugh)_ *
> Warden*: "If you want to lead, all you have to do is ask." *
> ...



You know, I actually HATED Alistair my first time playing DA:O, but after buying all the DLCs and playing through again I'm finding I like him alot, he's funny as hell. Anything between him and Morrigan is gold.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 29, 2013)

Fernin said:


> You know, I actually HATED Alistair my first time playing DA:O, but after buying all the DLCs and playing through again I'm finding I like him alot, he's funny as hell. Anything between him and Morrigan is gold.


I had a hard time liking either of them the first playthrough but the arguments between them are probably some of my favorite moments in the game. That and him talking to Wynne like she's his grandmother.    The character conversations in Dragon Age 2 tend to get pretty hilarious too.    I also LOVE the thing the guards tell you in Skyrim. I had one guard  talk to me several times since I was walking the same way as him and it went something along the lines of. 1. "Anything for you Dragonborn."   2. "Watch your hands sneakthief."  3. "Light armor means quick on your feet."  4. and my alltime favorite thing said by a guard. "What is it, dragons?!" All within a matter of moments.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

So many of these from Metal Gear Solid. My favorite is the hidden Codec conversation where Snake explains that the Patriot gun has infinite ammo because the clip is shaped like an infinity symbol.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 29, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> I had a hard time liking either of them the first playthrough but the arguments between them are probably some of my favorite moments in the game. That and him talking to Wynne like she's his grandmother.    The character conversations in Dragon Age 2 tend to get pretty hilarious too.    I also LOVE the thing the guards tell you in Skyrim. I had one guard  talk to me several times since I was walking the same way as him and it went something along the lines of. 1. "Anything for you Dragonborn."   2. "Watch your hands sneakthief."  3. "Light armor means quick on your feet."  4. and my alltime favorite thing said by a guard. "What is it, dragons?!" All within a matter of moments.



I never warmed up to Morrigan myself, but I loved Alistair.  A lot of the convos between the characters crack me up.  One of my favorites

Wynne: Must you be such a child?  Are you incapable of a single, serious conversation?
Zevran:  I know.  I am terrible and it makes me sad.  May I rest my head in your bosom?  I wish to cry.


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 29, 2013)

Just about everything in the _Citadel_ DLC for _Mass Effect 3_. And just about everything to do with Garrus Vakarian (and his universe-renowned calibrating abilities).

"So I'm the only one who misses when we used to chat in the elevators back on the Citadel? So disappointed."


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 30, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I never warmed up to Morrigan myself, but I loved Alistair.  A lot of the convos between the characters crack me up.  One of my favorites
> 
> Wynne: Must you be such a child?  Are you incapable of a single, serious conversation?
> Zevran:  I know.  I am terrible and it makes me sad.  May I rest my head in your bosom?  I wish to cry.



I usually only kept her because it have you the option of using her method of saving yourself at the end of the game. >.> She's kinda a ahem... witch..


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2013)

All I can think of now.
1
2
3


----------



## moonlightserenity (Mar 30, 2013)

HK47 in Star Wars games.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1gTas7OAA


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 30, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> All I can think of now.
> 1
> 2
> 3



I can't believe I forgot about the lego games. Also, I wan't to play ratchet and clank now.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I can't believe I forgot about the lego games. Also, I wan't to play ratchet and clank now.


Just don't forget to set your crotchetizer to Happy Platypus.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 30, 2013)

moonlightserenity said:


> HK47 in Star Wars games.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1gTas7OAA



HK47 Still easily belongs on the list of greatest characters in fiction (not just video games), ever...


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2013)

Edit: Shit, wrong thread.


----------



## Ramses (Mar 30, 2013)

Kaedal said:


> Basically anything said by Alistair in Dragon Age: Origins has me smiling, but especially this possible exchange(courtesy of the DA:O wiki because my memory is not _that_ great)
> 
> *Alistair*: "I've got this nefarious plan to go around to  each of them, and secretly tell them all the nasty things you said. That  way they'll mutiny, and I shall become the group leader!" _(evil laugh)_ *
> Warden*: "If you want to lead, all you have to do is ask." *
> Alistair*: "What? Lead? Me? No, no, no. No leading. Bad  things happen when I lead. We get lost, people die, and the next thing  you know I'm stranded somewhere without any pants."


 
There are so many great quotes in DAO and DAO2. Here is one of my favorites:  
Sten: "I was told there'd be cake. Where is the cake? The cake is a lie."

Also, in Lego Lord of the Rings, there is a sidequest giving NPC who says, "I used to be a citadel guard, until I took an arrow to the knee in the battle of Helm's Deep."


----------



## Dizrawr (Mar 31, 2013)

Pokemon Emerald, Battle Palace

Foe Furret used Tickle!
Latios attack fell!
Latios speed fell!
A glint appears in Furret's eyes!

Both amusing and questionable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Duke Nukem 3D had the best easter eggs.


I think Shadow Warrior was even better. Getting so many rabbits into the breeding chamber at once that they're actually jumping off of each other in midair. It looked like a tornado of inbred bunnies. Then I fired a grenade into them and crashed the game.


----------



## Lea (Mar 31, 2013)

My personal favourite amusing thing in a video game was in Mass Effect 2, Mordin singing Gilbert and Sullivan. I memorized it, and sung like there was no tomorrow and I got mixed results in reactions.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Poorly-translated Engrish messages on old NES games.

"I feel asleep!"
"A winner is you!"
"All your base are belong to us!"
"Never trouble trouble 'til trouble troubles you!"

And even when the translation is not totally butchered, the plot line is so flimsy, not even Michael Bay would come up with something so terrible.

"President Reagan has kidnapped by ninjas. Are you a bad enough dude to rescue him?"

And the best are the ones that say that your abilities in a video game prove the superiority of your culture. It is hilariously overblown for winning at a game but this was back when video games were very hard.

"You have accomplished the mission.  You are the very prevailer that protect 
right and justice.  I would express my sincere.  Thanks to you.  Take good 
rest!"
"Being the wise and courageous knight you are, you feel STRONGTH welling in your body."
"The fists of evil are about meet my steel wall of niceness."


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 31, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Being the wise and courageous knight you are,  you feel STRONGTH welling in your body."



Missed a few typos: "_Being the wise and courageour knight you are  you feel strongth welling. In your body._" And can't forget "_This room is a trap and is a illusion devisut by Satan! Go ahead dauntlessly! Make rapid progres!_", or my personal favourite of _Ghosts n'__ Goblins_: "_Congraturation this story is happy end. Thank you._" (There's something about a game _thanking you_ when you finish it that makes me laugh hysterically.

One of my favourites is from the cancelled English version of NES _Final Fantasy II_: "_Piretes are great!_"

And can't forget NES _Ghostbusters_: "_Conglaturation !!! You have completed a great game. And prooved the justice of our culture. Now go and rest our heroes !_"


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 1, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> And can't forget NES _Ghostbusters_: "_Conglaturation !!! You have completed a great game. And prooved the justice of our culture. Now go and rest our heroes !_"



Or when Terry says in the SNK v. Capcom games " GOD! EXCREMENT! I'M SURROUNDED!". How many times do you get angry and rather than saying a common four-letter word, turn to it's scientific counterpart, instead. That happens to me every copulating time.


----------

